

Capgras Delusion - tmountain
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capgras_delusion

======
phren0logy
I have no idea how this is on Hacker News, but Capgras is both fascinating and
tragic. The tragedy is when a family member is alienated as a result. The
patients that I have worked with who had Capgras due to dementia have
sometimes had this delusion in relative isolation to other changes, whereas
the patients I have seen who had it due to schizophrenia often had a variety
of related and unrelated delusions.

Sadly, when it is related to dementia it usually doesn't clear. When it is
related to schizophrenia, it often clears in days to weeks with medication.

~~~
rationalbeaver
It was featured on NPR this morning:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1247456...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124745692)

------
dcurtis
See also: Phantoms in the Brain by V.S. Ramachandran, which discusses Capgras
and lots of other awesome neurological conditions:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688172172?ie=UTF8&ref_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688172172?ie=UTF8&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&qid=1269956748&sr=8-1&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=393181&tag=dustcurt-20)
(referral link)

